# Security Clearance



## salmanhussaini (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello,
I ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx, waiting for my Security clearance since 4 months,very much worried in this regard,I have accepted an offer in one of the semi government Aviation company in UAE,Please anybody help me for my hopes..


----------



## murad_mech (Mar 16, 2013)

When did you clear ur medical.. why so long for SC? usually it takes 5-6 weeks for security clearance and a week or 10 days for visa...Lets pray for best and keep fingers cross.
Update us wen u clear ur SC

Murad
/snip


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

When I got an offer from the Government I started working and had my security clearance done within 6 months while working.

Why don't you call your security department and try to find out the status ? 

In my case people told me not to worry and one day I got it.


----------



## salmanhussaini (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for your Opinion, but i contacted many times to the security department they told it is under process,and my company(AMMROC) saying that i cant come to UAE unless they got my security clearance....dont know what to do.....


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The long time needed may have something to do with your name; assuming your name is your username
Good luck


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If you haven't already you might want to have a look at this thread :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/108205-ammroc.html

in the UAE forum...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

salmanhussaini said:


> Thanks for your Opinion, but i contacted many times to the security department they told it is under process,and my company(AMMROC) saying that i cant come to UAE unless they got my security clearance....dont know what to do.....


WOW that is really unfortunate. I did not go through the same process I guess.

It is indeed awkward and just harms the employer because they don't have you there.

I hope you are still working.


----------



## salmanhussaini (Feb 21, 2013)

yes i am still working with my prevoius company..............


----------



## castkarthick (May 2, 2013)

*Did u get clearance?*



salmanhussaini said:


> Hello,
> I ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx, waiting for my Security clearance since 4 months,very much worried in this regard,I have accepted an offer in one of the semi government Aviation company in UAE,Please anybody help me for my hopes..


Hi, me too got offer from semi govt aviation company in abudhabi 1 month back. did u get ur SC cleared?? i dont know realy what they chk?


----------



## kirakirahana (Sep 9, 2014)

I got into this thread while searching for the time frame of the security clearance in abu dhabi. Here's my timeline:

July 23-Offer Received
Eid holidays....
August 3-offer accepted. 
August 3-required documents submitted
August 3-7 the person in charge was on official business trip so my docs were on hold. 
August 13- docs forwarded to HR Officer
August 21-Police letter received (Needed to request police clearance)
August 24-Police Clearance obtained and submitted to company. 
August 24-present: waiting for security clearance 

Im getting impatient. I wanna resin from my current company but the new employer says that i should not resign until they advise me to (after security clearance and contract)

FYI, current company is Government. New company is also Government. 

Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. :'(


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Security clearance can take from 3 or 4 weeks up to 6 months (or more).
Sorry - but you will need to keep patient - as it appears that there is nothing that your new employer can do to speed up the process.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kirakirahana (Sep 9, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Security clearance can take from 3 or 4 weeks up to 6 months (or more).
> Sorry - but you will need to keep patient - as it appears that there is nothing that your new employer can do to speed up the process.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi mr. Steve. 

You're right. I have no choice but to wait. I just haveto be thankful that i still have a job and earning money while waiting for a better future 

I will keep everyone updated


----------



## rocketalways (Dec 11, 2014)

did u received the clearance finally ? how much time did it take for you?


----------



## Pravi00014 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys,
I came here to UAE for my interview. Right now I am in UAE in visiting visa. What should I enter in the form
date of entry to UAE( if you currently have use resident visa write down the name, if you currently do not live in uae or an use national write n/a)
please help me out in sorting this ?
awaiting for a reply


----------



## umar7007 (May 22, 2016)

kirakirahana
what is your recently status did you get you SC or not.


----------

